# Swollen lymph node



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac has a swollen lymph node at the back of his jaw. He is eating fine, pooping fine and is really still the same old Mac. He was in kennel's about a week ago. I took him to the vet and she had a look and said that as long as he is healthy and doesn't have a cough or any other signs of illness to let it run it's course. She said if anything changes she will issue some antibiotics. Well the bump hasn't gone down. I am now going to ask for meds for him. Has anyone else had this happen to their pup. Swollen lymph node with no sign of illness???

We are going away in about two weeks so really would like to make sure he is okay before we leave him with my father in law. :-[


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Please,please if your dog gets no better then go back to the vets for blood tests..My Weimaraner had swollen lymph nodes in his neck,and sadly he died shortly afterwards with lymphoma. But please dont let me scare you,as It may be nothing except a mild infection, just be on your guard...I now have a crazy Vizsla.....


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well 5 days of antibiotics and the lymph node is still swollen. Mac is having a needle biopsy today. Hope to find answers. Still not showing any signs of being sick. Fingers crossed. :-\


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Fingers & toes crossed for you.. what a trauma for poor Mac. 

Hope it is something minor and you can put it behind you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Fingers crossed for Mac, hopefully he'll be fine! 
Let us know the results. Its so terrible when you don't know for sure what's wrong with your vizsla.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

So Mac has had results from his needle biopsy back and it shows allergy or possible infection. To add to our problems my wife and I are away this week and he is staying with his dog walker and she has had to take him to the vet for hives. My guess is this all down to seasonal allergy which from reading other posts means we have a long road ahead. Really hate that this breakout has happened while we are away.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

All of our V's seem to have sensitivity to grass or pollen of some sort.

I use an additive to Phoebe's food that is meant for a healthy coat. It is loaded with Omega-3 and seems to give her skin what it needs to protect itself from springtime allergies. It may work for you too.

I use the "Aunt Maggies" product from our local pet store.

Best wishes,
Rh.


----------

